# Bonavita 1900TS



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Does anyone know why you can't seem to buy the Bonavita coffee machines in the UK?

Other Bonavita products are widely available but not their highly rated drippers.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Is this Melitta 1012-04 Aroma Elegance Filter coffee maker the EU equivalent of the Bonavita: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00XJ5E6MG ?


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Answered my own question on another thread about the Melitta here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31762-Melitta-Aroma-Elegance-Therm-Delux


----------

